# Zavolas mi na tu kvetinu



## Sugy

Dear friends hello again, can someone translate me correct this conversation ?

- Zavolas mi na tu kvetinu

Thank you in advance


----------



## Paulfromitaly

How would you translate it?


----------



## Sugy

Paulfromitaly said:


> How would you translate it?


 Excuse me i didn’t understand your question


----------



## bibax

Sugy said:


> Excuse me i didn’t understand your question


Paul's question means: *Try to translate it! You know the context.*

_"Zavolas mi na tu kvetinu"_ doesn't make any sense without context. Is it a question?

My attempt:

Question (probably): _will you give me a call [on/about/???] the flower? _

Answer: _I'll give (you) a call tomorrow afternoon, don't write (me)_


----------



## Sugy

Thank you so much for your reply . It didn’t make any sense for me as well in any translator so I thought it was a sling and somebody could understand better here.


----------



## Chleba2x

Where did you find this?


----------

